# دوائر الكترونية مهمة لمن يحتاجها......



## القبطان علي (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اخوكم من قسم الهندسة الكهربائية مجموعة لابأس بها من الدوائر الالكترونية 
المهمة في حياتنا اليومية ويمكن لكل من يريد ان يصنعها بنفسه ويجربهاولمن لديه الامكانيات العلمية والمادية لذلك ..........مع خالص تحياتي

اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد صبحى عبد الله (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
وننتظر المزيد​


----------



## عبدو12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

نحمد الله تعالي علي هذى الموقع و بحمد الله ايضا ان وفق القائمين عل هذا الموقع من دعمه بالبرامج المهمة والمفيدة لنا


----------



## عصام سمحان (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ايش هالموقع المميز و الرائع 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و زادكم من علمه النافع


----------



## Electric-Bristol (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جداً


----------



## اختار اسم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Speeder (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روحي سما (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف عبدالرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alil (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابراهيم ورقلة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

dh*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## assaf71 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tl01001 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_salim2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوية


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا عزيزي


----------



## الدباح (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ا


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك


----------



## سرمد البغدادي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## الذكريات الأليمة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## medhat antoun (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mg2011 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جداً*​


----------



## tl01001 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد عبدالسلام (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
التوقيع:أشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله وأشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله و كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم و روح منه وأشهد أن الجنة حق وأن النار حق وأن الساعة لا ريب فيها

من شهد بها أدخله الله الجنة على ماكان من العمل

فرسان بالنهار رهبان بالليل لا يأكلون إلا بثمن ولا يدخلون إلا بسلام يجبرون من يحاربونه أن يقاتلهم حتى يأتون عليه


هكذا كنا وسوف نعود بحول الله وحده


----------



## ISLEMEEA (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و زادكم من علمه


----------



## nady2000 (23 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## amakhudair (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## المجبري جالو (26 سبتمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## mustafa' (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## سناء سام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elmustafa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (26 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## محمود المليجى (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## طارق الحديد (31 يوليو 2011)

موقع هائل ...........باركك الله اخي


----------



## ghostdie90 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكر جزيلا اخى الكريم ...


----------



## محمود المليجى (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazmikh (7 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاكم خير على هذه الجهود 

والى الأمام يا عرب


----------



## محمود المليجى (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورااااااااااا


----------



## شامل الكل (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور
مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً ............


----------



## محمود المليجى (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mido_104 (16 أغسطس 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود المليجى (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## a_hakeem (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على المعلومة
وجزيل الشكر والتقدير والاعجاب للاخ حمد عبد السلام لتوقيعه الجميل


----------



## brand (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن رحمه2000 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه الدائرة


----------



## أحمدثابت (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت عضومميزفعلا


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود المليجى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذية الدوائر


----------



## mohamed etreby (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشككككككككور اخى


----------



## youssefun (19 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## Thinker man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*merci*


----------



## mohielshinawy (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## طارق البياتي (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا وزادكم الله علما ونفعنا به


----------

